# Kwik-Lite Flashlight



## mproberts (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello all – I picked up a Kwik-Lite flashlight and wanted to see if anyone could tell me something about it.


It’s a 6 D-cell flashlight, all chrome – and while the pics are a little rough, the finish will polish right up. What’s unique (to me) about this, is the rheostat on/off knob to adjust brightness.


It all works fine, but needs some work on the chrome ‘mirror’ around the bulb behind the glass - it’s corroded. The piece is all metal, so may re–chrome okay?


Can anyone tell me about when it was made, any history and what it’s target buyer would have been? It’s a beast loaded with batteries!


----------



## parnass (Mar 16, 2014)

Try contacting the folks at The Flashlight Museum. There are several Kwik-Lite flashlights at their web site, though not your particular model.


----------

